# Camping With A 4 Month Old?



## RickyandSamantha

Hello,

My wife and i are having a little girl Due in April. We just purchased our camper in July this year and have loved camping on weekends, and are looking forward to this upcoming summer vacation. we hope to take a 7 day trip to the smokey Mountains in August. My question is have any of you traveled with a 4 month old baby??? my Brothers say we are crazy for considering it, and my parents say its no big deal. I know travel with a camper and a Baby will take extra time, compared to car travel like we have done in the past. Once we get there it will be no different than being at home with the baby, only the car ride is concerning us. I know we are way early in planning this but the nice campgrounds seem to be book up pretty quick. Any things we should put on our list other than the obvious....?

Also, any campgrounds in/near Pigeon Forge, Gatlinburg area you guys recommend? Looking to be somewhat close but feel like we are in the middle of nowhere, but also want to be able to lots of walking with baby in a stroller.


----------



## Todd&Regan

Heck yea take her camping! My now 6 year old girl was only 6 weeks old when we first to her camping in our previous Outback. She still gets excited everytime we go out camping. You'll figure out everything you'll need to bring with you for her. As far as camping the Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg areas, we've not made that far, but close. Last year and again this past October, we camped at Big Ridge State Park just north of Knoxville. It's a day long drive for us, but we really like how remote and quiet the park is. It's in the ridges of the Smoky's with several miles of hiking trails. And if you like fishing, the park is right on Norris Lake. The park is about an hour drive northwest of Pigeon Forge.

Todd


----------



## The John

My daughter has camped with us since she was 2.5 months in our old tent trailer. Its just like being at home but as T&R pointed out above make sure to bring everything you will need.

When my daughter was little we would take so much stuff, but oftentimes it was necessary. You never know when a blowout (diaper kind) or wet wipe emergency will happen.


----------

